# know what else gets really hot?



## duncsuss (Sep 2, 2014)

CA glue as it cures.

Seems it was the weekend for incidents with CA. Mine was simple enough -- using a folded up piece of paper towel to apply CA as a finish to a pen barrel, done it hundreds of times (between 8 and 12 coats per pen, 50 or so pens done this way ...)

This time I dribbled a bit more CA onto the towel than I usually do ... and it soaked through and glued itself to my finger tip.

Then it got hot, and it was glued to my finger tip. And it got even hotter, still glued to my finger tip -- because even squirting it with acetone doesn't make it release instantly.

Damn, that stuff gets hot.

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 2, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> CA glue as it cures.
> 
> Seems it was the weekend for incidents with CA. Mine was simple enough -- using a folded up piece of paper towel to apply CA as a finish to a pen barrel, done it hundreds of times (between 8 and 12 coats per pen, 50 or so pens done this way ...)
> 
> ...




Imagine my face with it gluing my hat to my forehead in my other post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Sep 2, 2014)

I have had that happen before. Left quite a blister on my finger.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 2, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> Imagine my face with it gluing my hat to my forehead in my other post


Yes ... I winced as I read it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 2, 2014)

kazuma78 said:


> I have had that happen before. Left quite a blister on my finger.


Mine isn't as big as the ones I got from grabbing the end of my parting tool, so I'm feeling good about that

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 2, 2014)

Done that a few (hundred) times. I've started folding the paper towels several times, so that if any gets on my fingers, it's just gross negligence. 

Try resting your fingers on the muffler of a chainsaw while tightening the chain... finger tips felt like they had super glue on them for a week.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Sep 2, 2014)

I had a bottle turn over the other day and it got all over my shorts somewhere. Hmmmmm Wife wondered why I called her from the shop and told her to bring me some more clothes as I has stripped down. Real fast

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 2, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I had a bottle turn over the other day and it got all over my shorts somewhere. Hmmmmm Wife wondered why I called her from the shop and told her to bring me some more clothes as I has stripped down. Real fast



So there really WAS someone turning in the nude......

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tclem (Sep 2, 2014)

Schroedc said:


> So there really WAS someone turning in the nude......


Running around more like it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 2, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Running around more like it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 3


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks for that. Colin -- haven't seen it in years!


----------



## Tclem (Sep 2, 2014)

Haven't heard that somg in years. Lol wife said "what do you mean you got undressed in the shop" won't ever forget it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 2, 2014)

Guess Tony was playing with his 'wood'

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 2, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Guess Tony was playing with his 'wood'



_"Honest sweetie, I spilled the glue"_ -- that's his story and he's sticking to it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 2, 2014)

Literally "sticking" to it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DKMD (Sep 2, 2014)

'Hey Honey... I'm naked... Come on out to the shop!'

I'm definitely gonna try that one(minus the CA)... Anybody want to guess how long I'll be naked and alone in my shop?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 2, 2014)

DKMD said:


> 'Hey Honey... I'm naked... Come on out to the shop!'
> 
> I'm definitely gonna try that one(minus the CA)... Anybody want to guess how long I'll be naked and alone in my shop?




That's why you don't tell her about the naked part. Just let it be a surprise

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Sep 2, 2014)

It wasn't as funny as y'all think. I was scared. Lol.  Man where is Henry at when I set myself up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 2, 2014)

ripjack13 is awesome....

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 2, 2014)

@SENC


----------



## Tclem (Sep 2, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> @SENC


Thanks a lot


----------



## SENC (Sep 2, 2014)

Someone called?


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 2, 2014)

SENC said:


> Someone called?



Yeah, apparently Tony was running around his shop without pants and someone thought you needed to know.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh, I didn't read the thread... just saw the title and thought someone nominated me as something really hot! I thought, that's news?!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 2, 2014)

duncsuss said:


> CA glue as it cures.
> 
> Seems it was the weekend for incidents with CA. Mine was simple enough -- using a folded up piece of paper towel to apply CA as a finish to a pen barrel, done it hundreds of times (between 8 and 12 coats per pen, 50 or so pens done this way ...)
> 
> ...


That's great news! That means you got the fresh stuff....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 2, 2014)

I spilt some thin ca on my hand and wasn't thinking and sprayed activator or what I was inlaying my hand started smoking it was the scariest thing hands down. Well actually hands up (in flames that is)

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 2, 2014)

All Joking aside, Chemical burns are nothing to sneeze at. Thinking about it, A lot of what we use in the shop can really give you an ouch if you aren't careful.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2014)

Last year I was gluing up a clay planter that had cracked over the winter. So I took it to the shop and set it on my lap an started to squirt ca in the cracks. There was quite few of em. So I used the medium thickness ca, cuz the thin would just run right through and the thick stuff wouldn't run into the cracks. So I got to gluing the inside and spinning it around....on my lap. I started to feel a lil warmth on my left leg, I didn't think anything of it till it started to get hot. I saw that my pants had a bunch of wet streaks running down the thigh. So I needed to put the planter down cuz it was leaking out glue everywhere, so I grabbed it up and went to set it down on the floor where I have a big ol rubber pad. My hand was stuck.... My left hand was getting glued to the planter. So I twisted my palm around to get unglued. omg....as I was trying to get my hand unglued my thigh was getting hotter and I could feel the pant leg getting stiffer and not in a good way. So I went and hurried to take off my pants. As I was hopping around my shop on one leg trying to get the pants off I knocked over a bunch of stuff. I needed to sit and pull off my shoes to get the pants off. So I sat on my stool...I felt a lil wet spot forming on my butt cheek.....I sat on the glue bottle..

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Tclem (Sep 3, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Last year I was gluing up a clay planter that had cracked over the winter. So I took it to the shop and set it on my lap an started to squirt ca in the cracks. There was quite few of em. So I used the medium thickness ca, cuz the thin would just run right through and the thick stuff wouldn't run into the cracks. So I got to gluing the inside and spinning it around....on my lap. I started to feel a lil warmth on my left leg, I didn't think anything of it till it started to get hot. I saw that my pants had a bunch of wet streaks running down the thigh. So I needed to put the planter down cuz it was leaking out glue everywhere, so I grabbed it up and went to set it down on the floor where I have a big ol rubber pad. My hand was stuck.... My left hand was getting glued to the planter. So I twisted my palm around to get unglued. omg....as I was trying to get my hand unglued my thigh was getting hotter and I could feel the pant leg getting stiffer and not in a good way. So I went and hurried to take off my pants. As I was hopping around my shop on one leg trying to get the pants off I knocked over a bunch of stuff. I needed to sit and pull off my shoes to get the pants off. So I sat on my stool...I felt a lil wet spot forming on my butt cheek.....I sat on the glue bottle..


I really want to laught but I won't. I've been there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Sep 3, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I really want to laught but I won't. I've been there


I'll laugh for both of us then, Tony.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Sep 3, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Last year I was gluing up a clay planter that had cracked over the winter. So I took it to the shop and set it on my lap an started to squirt ca in the cracks. There was quite few of em. So I used the medium thickness ca, cuz the thin would just run right through and the thick stuff wouldn't run into the cracks. So I got to gluing the inside and spinning it around....on my lap. I started to feel a lil warmth on my left leg, I didn't think anything of it till it started to get hot. I saw that my pants had a bunch of wet streaks running down the thigh. So I needed to put the planter down cuz it was leaking out glue everywhere, so I grabbed it up and went to set it down on the floor where I have a big ol rubber pad. My hand was stuck.... My left hand was getting glued to the planter. So I twisted my palm around to get unglued. omg....as I was trying to get my hand unglued my thigh was getting hotter and I could feel the pant leg getting stiffer and not in a good way. So I went and hurried to take off my pants. As I was hopping around my shop on one leg trying to get the pants off I knocked over a bunch of stuff. I needed to sit and pull off my shoes to get the pants off. So I sat on my stool...I felt a lil wet spot forming on my butt cheek.....I sat on the glue bottle..



OUCH! Gotta admit - I laughed. Out loud. Hoping you look back at it all and laugh too, so that way I'm laughing with you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2014)

That's ok....Michele laughed at me too. I do find funny now....I couldn't believe that happened to me. Sometimes I just get caught up in my work and before long it bites me in my butt....literally.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I had a bottle turn over the other day and it got all over my shorts somewhere. Hmmmmm Wife wondered why I called her from the shop and told her to bring me some more clothes as I has stripped down. Real fast



I'll fill in for Henry!
Knew it would be Tony, either in his Leopard skin tights or in the nude! Just had to be a redneck from Mississippi. But I am going to leave out the hair be tween the toes part, opps forgot to leave it out, sorry Tony.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Sep 5, 2014)

Well done, Joe!


----------



## Tclem (Sep 5, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> I'll fill in for Henry!
> Knew it would be Tony, either in his Leopard skin tights or in the nude! Just had to be a redneck from Mississippi. But I am going to leave out the hair be tween the toes part, opps forgot to leave it out, sorry Tony.


Between you and Henry that is what has drove me insane.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Between you and Henry that is what has drove me insane.


 
I don't think so Tony, yous was dat way when yous gots here brother!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 5, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> I don't think so Tony, yous was dat way when yous gots here brother!


Ha that's what my wife just said "they didn't make you goofy"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

